

US declares Wikileaks off-limits to government researchers - gasull
http://blogs.nature.com/news/thegreatbeyond/2010/12/us_government_wikileaks_respon.html

======
tibbon
It's quite troubling how the government is trying to push this one down the
memory hole as quickly as possible. Instead of using it as an opportunity to
hold some people accountable for actions (get different contractors, assess
fines on others, find out what parts of public policy the public finds
distasteful)- they are just hoping it goes away if they close their eyes.

------
ilkhd2
USA=USA[:-1]+'SR'

